# Chance of DBT's in a spawn?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, I know you all are probably sick of all my threads in the Breeding section of the forum, but I want to know as much as I can before I breed my bettas! 
Alright. This is an older picture of Hattie (HM)- instead of purple, she's now a mixture of blue and purple. Anyway, I've been told it looks like she has some doubletail in her?











And this is Peanut, who i will be breeding her with. He's a PK, but kinda qualifies as a super-delta. (At the breeder's he had a fight with some other bettas, so that's why some of his rays are crooked.)









What is the probability I will get doubletail fry, if any?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Since she is not a dbt and he isn't either it's very unlikely you'll get any dbt. She may be a carrier of the DBT geno but that would mean you'd have to cross her with a DBT to possibly get some DBT out of it.

Is her dorsal really that long or is she laying it down?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Her dorsal is that long. Why?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Because that would be an indication that she may carry the DBT geno. DBT have elongated dorsals.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Kay. That's what I thought. Other than that, would I mostly get HM PK's or HM's with shorter fins?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If she has Double tail geno you can get 5-10% Double tail fry IME


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright  Thanks, everyone, for your help.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

It is too bad we do not live closer to each other because Hattie and Leonidas would make gorgeous fry together.  Leon also has some purple/blue/pink in certain lighting.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hattie and Leon's fry would be gorgeous! It IS too bad...


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Well.... if I remember a little bit about alleles from my bio class, there's either a 25% chance, or a 12.5% chance. Reason I say that is, let's say for the female the HM trait is dominant, and the DT trait is recessive. The boy, let's say the hm trait is dominant, but we don't know his recessive gene (unless u know his parents?) So we'll call it x. If x = the doubletail trait, 25% chance. If x does not = the dt trait, it'll be 12.5%.

Then again, I've been searching high and low for information on the alleles for Betta's. Does anyone out there have any info on that?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Try www.bettysplendens.com and look under her genetics study section. There are a bunch of articles on the subject.


----------

